# I think there used to be a video thread...



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there used to be a video thread. I'm a bit too lazy to search for + resurrect it and if I were to start a new thread it'd be for video projects that members have done themselves.

To start things off...here's a video I did on what I considered to be the first day of spring. I apologise in advance...is it possible to embed Vimeo videos?

https://vimeo.com/28997015


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

jellotor said:


> I'm pretty sure there used to be a video thread. I'm a bit too lazy to search for + resurrect it and if I were to start a new thread it'd be for video projects that members have done themselves.
> 
> To start things off...here's a video I did on what I considered to be the first day of spring. I apologise in advance...is it possible to embed Vimeo videos?
> 
> https://vimeo.com/28997015


Nice feel to that.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's one of mine. Thunder Bay to Winnipeg. Shot on Super 8.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's the original thread.


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> Here's one of mine. Thunder Bay to Winnipeg. Shot on Super 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great work! I love how it makes me concentrate to look for images I will recognize. I have a sort of music video half edited using some visuals from my wife's grandpa's 8mm vacation films from the 50s that has a similar feel.


----------

